# F*#€king w€$%#rs



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

So looked at my car this morning and saw this.







Once I wiped the crap of I am left with this.





Now I'm trying not to get too angry about it as cars will get damaged etc however the Pr1ck that did this didn't even leave a note and they must have given it a bit of a clout to manage to get the back and side.

Any ideas roughly how much to get sorted anyone?

Cheers. Rant over.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'd allow approx £200 per panel for any reputable paint job mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

At least it's only the bumper and not any metal panels.

I wonder where I stand if I find the at with corresponding damage on their bumper as I know where I parked so it will arrow it down?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

That's poor, really really poor. Beyond me how someone can inflict damage to someone else's property, even by accident and then just drive away. Sorry to see this.

Hope you get it fixed soon and looking new again.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Gutted for you. Doubt finding the driver that done it would do much good unless it was in a car park and picked up by cctv? I know it's wrong but I wouldn't be able to stop myself dishing out my own justice to some [email protected] that had done that to my car but that just causes more problems in the long run


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

Well Ive found the responsible car, I have pics and video or the corresponding damage to his vehicle including me rubbing some of the fresh marks off his (or hers) bumper and showing the grey paint on my finger to the camera.

I will be knocking on their door tomorrow evening to get their insurance details and will pass them to my insurance company.

Hopefully that will work?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Danny Fireblade said:


> Well Ive found the responsible car, I have pics and video or the corresponding damage to his vehicle including me rubbing some of the fresh marks off his (or hers) bumper and showing the grey paint on my finger to the camera.
> 
> I will be knocking on their door tomorrow evening to get their insurance details and will pass them to my insurance company.
> 
> Hopefully that will work?


Sounds like you have found your man (or woman) so good luck with your visit later!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

If they are going to get awkward, might be worth trying to hint you have an independent witness that saw it happen...

Good luck tho, let us know how you get on.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Mr R said:


> If they are going to get awkward, might be worth trying to hint you have an independent witness that saw it happen...
> 
> Good luck tho, let us know how you get on.


Totally agree with above 
If your 100% sure it's the correct car then do what ever it takes, get a mate to be an independent witness !!! 
After all they were the ones that tried to screw you over by driving off !!! 
Make the scumbag pay

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

+1 to above... in 5 years my cars have had on 3 separate occasions had these sort of damage inflicted to it... The worst was after i got it professionally detailed some twat in a bay car park (which was probably 50% full) drove into the side of it damaging the door, skirt and rear wing... Cost close to £1k damage (which i didnt go through the insurance) no note, nothing except an empty bay next to my car.

I would do whatever it takes to make them pay... Otherwise who's to say they wont just do it to another neighbour? Cost them nowt and their car is damaged ready so why do they care?

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Problem is if they say it wasn't them..
You then have to goto the insurance company, submit all the stuff and they will come back "with no way to tell either way without witnesses". At that point it becomes a 50:50 and no doubt the excess on the policy is more than the repair will be..

Hope they do just say; "yeah, sorry" and pay up.. in reality it will probably not go that way.
Been there, done that.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

A dash cam like the Blackvue 600 is the way to go (Front & rear). It's activated whilst in standby by bump/motion. After my 'unfortunate' experience with a lying 23 y/o toe rag, it's the first purchase when mine returns from the b/shop.


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

Well this car was parked when mine was, has the damage showing and I rubbed off the White, chalky stuff you can see on the edge of the wing. 




These are just the pics, I have video of me gently rubbing the chalky stuff off, as well as my paint residue showing clearly in the vid. 
I bet if these were matched together the scrape from mine will perfectly match. 
Just a wee bit of a coincidence.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a mini 0806 with the motion sensor enabled... However unlike a scrape like this would ever trip the recording.... As the probably wont even move.

Good luck with them... But i guess it is all circumstantial... If they dont up you'll just have to get it fixed.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Errr...  that's not exactly insignificant damage to the other car. I would confront them and try and stay calm. Worth a call to the police for advice...?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Feel your pain mate,

First week of owning mine a moped crashed into the side while Mrs was driving, jumped back on and escaped.

Deffo worth knocking on the door, they'll most likely crumble if you say you have cctv footage or a witness.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

or just take some bouncers...
"the boys would like a word about the damage you've caused to my car" 
"we accept cash now"


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Feel your pain mate, hope things get sorted out very soon.


----------



## joshchouk (May 26, 2015)

I don't understand the people that does this and doesn't have the guts or integrity to solve an issue they caused especially to another persons car that is £30k+ [smiley=argue.gif]

My colleague just had a similar case... He had to splash out £450 himself 

I feel your pain. Good luck hope it all gets resolved soon.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

I made a thread last month about the crap luck I've had with my own but, ultimately, I've a new found appreciation for the work of bodyshops! My rear bumper has been hit twice and has come back from the shop looking BETTER than new (seriously, the wax job they did on the bumper was spectacular - I had to wax the rest of the car to blend it in). Rest assured, it'll be repaired. A half bumper typically repairs for £170 - £200 (€350 for me in Ireland). I recommend finding out where your local Audi dealer sends their cars for repairs and then approach that bodyshop yourself. Don't worry about 'warranty repairs' or any of that crap. Don't go paying Audi for this - they'll charge you a £150 premium just to bring the car down and back to their approved bodyshop.

Word of advice - if you're as particular as me when it comes to cleaning her, tell the bodyshop NOT to wash the car afterwards. They tend to do a courtesy exterior wash and interior rub-down as part of the service - avoid this. There's a fierce amount of dust in body shops from filler and sanding and you don't want some kid or apprentice rubbing the rest of the perfectly ok bodywork. I'd thoroughly wash her beforehand if I was you.

Also, take a photo of the mileage/date/time screen when you drop her off. Especially if she's going to be in overnight (most bumper repairs are same-day turnarounds however, especially if you get it in good and early).

You probably know all this. Good luck anyway!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puresilk (Nov 14, 2014)

The problem is if you didn't see them do it and if they call your bluff about the independent witness then it can be griefy. As bottom line is you can't prove it was them regardless how the paint or scuffs on the car match up and if they deny it you can't do much.


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

Just an update guys, I have exchanged texts with the other driver and he has apologised but said he didn't realise he had done it. 
He has given me his insurance details and I have made a claim through them against his policy. 
I think the corresponding marks on vehicles would match up, the fact I was when I parked up while he was at work and he had returned by the time I had finished work should be enough I think. 
On the probabilities of guilt it is fairly obvious who is at fault and my insurance have also said it sounds fairly straight forward. 
Just need to wait for his insurance to contact him and get back to me which will be when I find out for sure. 
Will keep you all updated and thanks for all the sympathies and advice, it's all appreciated.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Good news! 

You'll have it looking brand new again in no time at all.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Great work and a fair response from him though it sees far fetched to say he didn't realise - as someone else pointed out, the driver must have felt that as it was quite nasty. Hope it works out and well done for going about it in this way.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

Well the other drivers insurance has got back to me and he has admitted liability and they have arranged for mine to be collected and repaired with a hire vehicle while it is being done.

Think I was lucky there but thanks for the advice everyone, I will let you know how the repairs turn out.

Just a quick question though, because he had also damaged the allow wheel by some kerning type marks should I insist on a new wheel as I wouldn't want a repair on it then for that to bubble etc in a few years, especially as its diamond cut?

Cheers


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Danny, just a quick point on third party insurer repairs. I had a similar thing happen to me on my last car, a Merc E350 Cab, which necessitated quite a bit of respraying. I thought the repairer had done a great job and didn't question the quality of repairs undertaken. However the car was leased and when it was collected at the end of the term the Merc agent spotted the repair straight away. He said the (black) paint job was flat and to the trained eye and when I looked very closely he was probably right. He was a nice guy and as the car was probably just going to auction he didn't make an issue of it but could of done because I couldn't show a Mercedes approved repairer. Lesson learnt, I will be more careful in future and of course not so much of a problem if you have bought rather than leased.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Danny Fireblade said:


> Well the other drivers insurance has got back to me and he has admitted liability and they have arranged for mine to be collected and repaired with a hire vehicle while it is being done.
> 
> Think I was lucky there but thanks for the advice everyone, I will let you know how the repairs turn out.
> 
> ...


Yes! Insist on a new wheel, since as you say they are not standard alloys. Keep us updated on the repair. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Deffo insist on a new wheel

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------

